# Thinking of buying the Leerburg puppy DVD



## Emoore

I'd like some reviews from people who have used the Leerburg puppy 8 weeks to 8 months DVD. 

For those who don't know, I'm an experienced GSD foster mom but haven't raised a puppy in 8 years and I know I made plenty of mistakes then. I'm planning to get involved in a puppy class with my new puppy ASAP. I'd hate to buy the DVD and then have it be all common-sense stuff for the totally inexperienced. I don't need to be told how to teach sit and that crate training is good.

Do you guys think the DVD would be good for me?


----------



## Chris Wild

I think you would find that video pretty remedial. I've seen both the older version and the newer version that was updated a few years ago. While the newer one is much better in the methods advocated, the information itself is very basic. It is about crate training, housebreaking, socializing, basic grooming, discussions about feeding, etc... Good info for someone totally new to dogs and puppies who needed to start with Puppy 101 to get the basics, but I'd be surprised if you'd pick up much. Maybe a couple little ideas but nothing live changing that's for certain.


----------



## rvadog

Waste of money.

Would you pay for advice on playing championship tournament poker from someone who's only experience is playing in his friends basement? Ed Frawley (Leerbrug) is a phenominal business man but a dog trainer he is not.


----------



## Emoore

Thanks for the advice, guys. I'll skip the DVD. Maybe you can help with what I'm looking for. I don't need to know the basics of training a family companion. I'd like to know specifically how to raise a working-line GSD puppy that is confident and self-assured but takes direction. I want him to be approachable by strangers when he's out and about but still suspicious. Confident but not domineering. Playful, friendly, and goofy but still a bit protective and territorial. I'd like him to basically ignore other dogs and strange people. 

In short *sigh* everything I accidentally ended up with in Cash, I'd like to re-create in my puppy. I know he's going to have his own personality and he won't _be_ Cash, but with the right raw material I should be able to mold the traits I listed, right? I just don't want to screw this up and and up with another shy, fearful dog like Rocky or an overly friendly lab in GSD clothing.


----------



## just another truck

My Guess, you will do fine. 

I would suggest the "training" though, it will help create a social pup, and even though you may know the basics, it may even teach you a thing or two. You will be in a room with other dogs, and your pup will be tasked with paying attention to you.

Socialize, take him front of stores and wait for people to come by and want to pet him..I am still doing this with my 10 month old.

Have fun, and the biggest, LOVE them..nothing will beat that.


----------



## Emoore

just another truck said:


> My Guess, you will do fine.
> 
> I would suggest the "training" though, it will help create a social pup, and even though you may know the basics, it may even teach you a thing or two. You will be in a room with other dogs, and your pup will be tasked with paying attention to you.
> .
> Socialize, take him front of stores and wait for people to come by and want to pet him..I am still doing this with my 10 month old.


Thanks for your comments, Truck. I've already chosen the place we're going to be taking our puppy classes after touring the obedience clubs and schools in the area. I did agility classes with Cash and as much higher-level obedience with Rocky as his nerves would handle. I'm currently trying to get a SDA club started in the DFW area but if that doesn't work out we'll probably end up doing SchH. I'm sorry if I didn't make clear in my first post that I'm a BIG fan of continuing training, even for people who know how to teach basic obedience.


----------



## Jason L

I like Mike Ellis's first DVD: "The power of training dogs with food". To me that's the perfect place to start a young pup. Ellis also covers the topic of socialization quite extensively there.


----------



## Chris Wild

Agree with Jason. The Michael Ellis DVDs from Leerburg are VERY good. Really does come down to who is doing the teaching, not who produces the video.


----------



## rvadog

Emoore said:


> I'd like to know specifically how to raise a working-line GSD puppy that is confident and self-assured but takes direction. I want him to be approachable by strangers when he's out and about but still suspicious. Confident but not domineering. Playful, friendly, and goofy but still a bit protective and territorial. I'd like him to basically ignore other dogs and strange people.



I truly believe that much of what you are asking for is genetic. We've all seen the family member's dog that has never left the backyard but loves, loves, loves strangers and on the other had the perfectly socialized dog with fear issues.

Socialize, let him experience the world, shield him from bad experiences and he'll turn out like he's supposed to. It may not be how you want but it will be what is genetics say.


----------



## Klamari

Jason L said:


> I like Mike Ellis's first DVD: "The power of training dogs with food". To me that's the perfect place to start a young pup. Ellis also covers the topic of socialization quite extensively there.


3rd vote for this DVD. I just got it after Christmas. I had been following the Leerburg youtube channel, which was helpful but this DVD really got into some details that I hadn't heard yet. Gives you a good foundation for any training. 

I tried some of the techniques on the DVD on my aunts bratty horse the other day, just to teach her some tricks, and it worked like a charm!!! I was tickled pink The next time I went out there, the horse was SO very excited to see me.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Jason L said:


> I like Mike Ellis's first DVD: "The power of training dogs with food". To me that's the perfect place to start a young pup. Ellis also covers the topic of socialization quite extensively there.


Totally agree. 
Attention training is super fun his way!


----------



## Joeydog

Has anybody any experience with the new dvd that came out this year. Raising your puppy with michael ellis. Would this be a suitable training dvd for a pet with good obedience. I dont plan on showing or doing ipo etc etc.


----------



## Emily699

IMO it's not that good, It lacks several major training methods and instructions. My friend suggested me a different training program, and trust me its the best out there (at least for me ). It worked like a charm.
Here's the link 
http://tinyurl.com/yblopfkr

Thank me later.


----------



## Bramble

Does anyone know if this is a safe link? I am leery of clicking anything provided by a first time poster with that sort of URL.


----------



## RoseW

I'm seen both the Leerburg DVD and the one by Michael Ellis and would definitely recommend going with Raising your Puppy with Michael Ellis. While some parts may not be as applicable for someone not looking to get into sports, they still contain helpful info and I think it's a good all around DVD.


----------



## Steve Strom

Bramble said:


> Does anyone know if this is a safe link? I am leery of clicking anything provided by a first time poster with that sort of URL.


How did a first post include a live link?


----------



## Bramble

Steve Strom said:


> Bramble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a safe link? I am leery of clicking anything provided by a first time poster with that sort of URL.
> 
> 
> 
> How did a first post include a live link?
Click to expand...

I thought that was odd as well. I guess they found a way around that somehow.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Bramble said:


> Does anyone know if this is a safe link? I am leery of clicking anything provided by a first time poster with that sort of URL.


It's an advertisement. No real information about the training method. (we'll give you the secrets to training dogs if you give us money first!) Not worth the click IMHO


----------



## Bramble

Whiteshepherds said:


> Bramble said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a safe link? I am leery of clicking anything provided by a first time poster with that sort of URL.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an advertisement. No real information about the training method. (we'll give you the secrets to training dogs if you give us money first!) Not worth the click IMHO
Click to expand...

Figures. I didn't want to click it because of all the various viruses and such that are about. Still off that a first time poster was able to include a link.


----------



## Joeydog

I ended up buying the video on demand version '' raising a working puppy with M.Ellis). There is alot of information and I find it a good purchase for me ( beginner ). Some more practical examples would be nice but youtube can fill that in.


----------

